# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Калуга - территория Kids-friendly ?

## kiara

Очень хочется, чтобы на карте нашего города было как можно больше таких вот мест, дружественных к детям!
Давайте начнем составлять список *любых*  общественных  Kids-friendly мест. У нас был, вроде, список магазинов, но жизнь на них не заканчивается)))
Кафе, рестораны, клубы, выставки, музеи, гос. и муниципальные учреждения и т.д. - словом все, где вы бываете, оценИте по уровню дружественности к ребенку: от общего комфорта до мелочей, например персонал улыбается всем детям)))
А потом возьмем и выдадим свою премию самому-самому месту в городе! Напишем грамоту и вручим))) Пусть гордятся!

----------


## kazangi

а можно тут написать обратное? Недружелюбное место? Мы очень любим магазин Бегемот, хоть игрушки там местами и не очень, но зато к детям отношение просто супер! Мои обычно там на ушах стоят, ездят по магазину на всех машинках, все трогают, роняют, бегают, при том, что мы частенько туда под закрытие попадаем - хоть бы раз, хоть бы кто слово сказал! Всегда адекватно воспринимают, все терпеливо так и покажут и подскажут, короче мой голос этому магазину однозначно!

----------


## kiara

На тер-рии кафе Паприка (у дома Пионеров, на К.Маркса) есть детская зона - низкие плетеные креслица, столики-очень мило! Детский заказ официанты приносят деткам прям на их столики-это здорово, дети впечатляются)!
Персонал всегда улыбается и терпит выходки детей) Раскраски, карандаши, детский шатер, клевое кресло, в котором можно закрыться от всех (Икееевское красно-оранжевое такое, ну знают наверно все). Вообще очень приятное место, кухня тоже вкусная для любителей пиццы и роллов. А еще бесподобные десерты!!! Коктейли молочные, фреши.

----------


## yakudza

у дома Пионеров есть кафе?? что-то новое?

----------


## kiara

С зимы работает)))))) Сначала они как доставка открылись, но с зимы стали маленькой кафешечкой на 4 столика, а с весны - уже вполне так. Летом открыли веранду, вот эту детскую зону - теперь там всегда есть посетители.

----------


## yakudza

это слева от Желтого здания?

----------


## kiara

Да, слева от здания дискотеки Фантазия.

----------


## летняя мама

А в тайм-кафе(антикафе) "Циолковский" на Театралке кто был?  Ващи впечатления? Можно десятилетку с компанией ровесников там оставить на пару часов?

----------

